# The Pirate!!!!



## nauticalrich (Aug 31, 2001)

Has anyone heard from Big Red the Pirate of Pine Island?

Maybe he is in the Brig?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I noticed he was not around after the hurricanes last summer. Not sure where he was I thought he was in the Ft Pierce area but maybe he was in Pine island. Both places really got whacked we were thirty miles north of Pine island when Charley redid the landscape so Red where are you???????


----------



## Dave A (Sep 25, 2003)

I miss the pirate''s postings. I remember his saying he had some extensive damage but would be back. 

Red, hope everything is going well and your back soon.


----------

